# MySky Hook



## AGCB97 (May 8, 2022)

Year by year, some of the chucks and other heavy accessories seem to be more and more difficult to lift and possibly more dangerous to injury both from and to them. I had been thinking of making some sort of lifting device to aid in putting them on and off of the lathe, mill and surface grinder and sometimes lifting a work piece on and off the welding table.

Having seen others install the 'Sky Hook', I decided to make a similar unit. I wanted to make it out of on hand material so as not to incur any costs.

The main upright is a piece of 1x2” DOM which pivots on a 1” solid spindle and the boom is from a 1-1/2x1/8” sqaure tube. The spool housing is just 16- or 18-gauge CR sheet.

The cable spool is just long enough to accommodate the length of cable needed to reach near the floor and there is an anti-overlap plate on it.

The mount plate is drilled to accommodate the T-slots in various machines.

Cutting the ratchet wheel



The crank side of the spool turns in a 1-3/8" hole in side plate. the other side just on a 3/8" bolt.



The ratchet mechanism. Pawl is spring loaded, and thumb released.



The finished device. Found a nice can of baby blue paint to set it off so I won't lose it 



So far it seems to work great with just a 1/2" ratchet to turn it but I may make a crank at some time too.

Thanks for looking.
Aaron


----------



## Chewy (May 8, 2022)

Nice Job!!!  Looking at the picture, can you add a vertical  extension to pick up larger pieces?


----------



## AGCB97 (May 8, 2022)

You mean like an outrigger?

I have a ceiling mounted winch which works well with a rolling table. Just not as handy as something small like this.


----------



## Chewy (May 8, 2022)

Looks in the picture like you have a pipe on a round bar for a swivel.. If you need an extra 4 " in height can you rig an extension?  Looking at the picture with Visegrips, it looks like you have about a foot between table and outrigger.


----------



## AGCB97 (May 8, 2022)

Yes, that would work!


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 8, 2022)

AGCB97 said:


> Year by year, some of the chucks and other heavy accessories seem to be more and more difficult to lift and possibly more dangerous to injury both from and to them. I had been thinking of making some sort of lifting device to aid in putting them on and off of the lathe, mill and surface grinder and sometimes lifting a work piece on and off the welding table.
> 
> Having seen others install the 'Sky Hook', I decided to make a similar unit. I wanted to make it out of on hand material so as not to incur any costs.
> 
> ...


love it.


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 8, 2022)

When I posted my winch some were skeptical of it's weight and portability. I can't tell you how much this has helped me. I just couldn't lift the rotary the vise, the 10" chuck and it got to the point I would put off work for days rather then hump this stuff up and down. It only weighs 43 lbs. and now I push a button and its done. I also made balanced fixtures to lift the tools from. It rotates on a Delrin bearing 360 degrees. Just swing it out of the way and it doesn't interfere with any of the work.         Thanks,  Charlie


----------



## AGCB97 (May 19, 2022)

Chewy said:


> Looks in the picture like you have a pipe on a round bar for a swivel.. If you need an extra 4 " in height can you rig an extension?


Chewy
Yes, and I did need it right away. Made a 2 piece 9" extension. That way it's easy to make another length if needed.




Also made lift brackets for the 10" 4J chuck. This has a sleeve that clamps in the chuck so can still rotate the thread on chuck to remove it.



and for the Yusa dividing head



Not pictured is a lift bracket for the 10 inch powered rotary table.

I do need to make a crank for it. The ratchet works well for lifting but not so good for going down.
Aaron


----------



## Chewy (May 19, 2022)

Excellent job!!!  I like the way you are lifting the chuck, most lift by going around the outside.


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 19, 2022)

AGCB97 said:


> Chewy
> Yes, and I did need it right away. Made a 2 piece 9" extension. That way it's easy to make another length if needed.
> View attachment 407411
> View attachment 407412
> ...


Nice work, saves your back and greatly reduces the chance of an accident. I don't know how I did without mine for so long.


----------

